# limit of saugeyes, 1,27" 7.75lbs.



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

what a night. Caught 9 saugeyes, 6 good keepers. The smallest was 17" and the biggest 27"(my biggest saugeye this year). Gotta love when it is snowing and catching saugeyes . All came on jerkbaits


----------



## CMH (May 28, 2011)

Foxbites- YOU ARE THE MAN! I replied to your post about Seneca and the Saugeye/Largemouth you caught there recently. Like I said there, you should consider guiding at AEP or the Muskingum River! I am amazed at your catches.
Was the Rogue your weapon tonight?

Great job BTW...


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

ouch the wife was surprised I didnt go out last night, that is a great catch, I hope I can find 3 just like your small today.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks CMH. The throw a rouge 99.9% of the time when fishing for winter saugeye, you can't beat em!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

foxbites said:


> Thanks CMH. The throw a rouge 99.9% of the time when fishing for winter saugeye, you can't beat em!



Golly gee YOUR GOOD! 

LMBO
I got 2 or 3 BOXES of plugs & cranks, going back 30-40 YEARS! and I never saw a ,,,,,,,,
Oh MAN,,, NOW I GOTTA GO LOOK UP "rouge" ???????/
(why we love pics!)


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

This it? 
Smithwick® Rattlin' Rogues® Medium Diver 
$5.49


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

yes, smithwick rouges. I like the original 5.5" one


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Good job nice fish!! Man i love that spot always good fish!!


----------



## glassbass (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm turnin greener than the incredible hulk, (with envy) over those beautiful "eyes", and yes, the rogue is the jerkbait of choice for me too, but I'm fighting off a cold and can't afford the risk of catching pnemonia on top of my other lung problems. Think I might take a picture of your stringer and try frying that. With the right batter, it may be edible. Good job, nice fish.


----------



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

SO are you trolling at a specific depth? I'm thinking you were going as slow as possible-right. Any color rogue work better than others at this time of year. Just picked up nice boat and no need to put it up yet.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yep, it looks like you had there no#. cograts on a great stringer of fish. the only time i,ve fished in the snow was ice fishing and spring salmon fishing in new buffalo mich. keep the posts coming.
sherman


----------

